# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2010



## Dan (31 Ago 2010 às 23:55)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Set 2010 às 00:00)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2010*

Boas Noites!

Consigo avistar trovoada ao longe, mas por aqui continua tudo calmo.

Por volta da hora de almoço um aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada rendeu *1.7 mm* e fez a temperatura descer aos 24.4ºC (mínima do dia até ai).

Por agora estão *21.3ºC* e é esta a mínima com que fico. A máxima foi de *29.5ºC*.


----------



## ACalado (1 Set 2010 às 00:07)

Nova trovoada se aproxima neste momento 19ºc com chuva forte


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2010 às 00:19)

por aqui ja limpou, ja se ve as estrelas, mas o festival na serra da estrela continua, mas bem mais distante... sigo com 21.8ºC


----------



## Another Messiah (1 Set 2010 às 01:10)

Adorava estar no Teixoso (Covilhã) no dia de hoje! Pelos relatos tem sido um dia fantástico...

O festival continua! 

Será normal um dia como o de hoje, com células constantes a desenvolverem-se?


----------



## Fil (1 Set 2010 às 01:15)

Por aqui tudo muito calmo com céu praticamente limpo e temperatura de 20,0ºC. Parece que a festa vai continuar noite adentro no interior centro.


----------



## ACalado (1 Set 2010 às 01:23)

POr aqui mais do mesmo, mais uma valente trovoada que se abate sobre a cidade


----------



## squidward (1 Set 2010 às 01:30)

Este captei agora na webcam do spiritmind


----------



## Another Messiah (1 Set 2010 às 01:32)

Impressionante! Eu nem acredito o que estou a perder!


----------



## ACalado (1 Set 2010 às 01:40)

squidward disse:


> Este captei agora na webcam do spiritmind



Bem apanhado  parece de dia


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 03:32)

13mm na EMA da Covilhã entre as 00h e as 01h utc.

O spiritmind vai com 25,5mm acumulados desde as 0h.



Descargas entre as 0h e as 2h locais.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Set 2010 às 03:37)

Another Messiah disse:


> Impressionante! Eu nem acredito o que estou a perder!



Já estive algumas vezes na hora certa , no sítio certo, no Verão Português.
No entanto , em 40 anos,  os dedos das minhas mãos chegam , para contabilizar essas situações  em que durante um par de horas que mais parecem tempos infinitos ,tudo nos cai  em cima sem estarmos à espera, quando  à volta pouco ou nada ocorre .
Este Tempo que parece "ter parado"  numa  instabilidade  estacionária, muito localizada,epicentro  de todas as erupções , por vezes  acontece.

Às vezes estamos lá...muito poucas...


----------



## Bruno Matos (1 Set 2010 às 05:09)

Noite Fantastica em Belmonte! 
Há muito tempo que não via nada assim. 
Ao fim de 11Horas a trovoada foi tomar o pequeno almoço...e eu vou dormir!


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2010 às 06:48)

Bruno Matos disse:


> Noite Fantastica em Belmonte!
> Há muito tempo que não via nada assim.
> Ao fim de 11Horas a trovoada foi tomar o pequeno almoço...e eu vou dormir!



será que volta depois de abastecer a energia ao pequeno almoço ?


----------



## Mjhb (1 Set 2010 às 07:36)

Céu nublado e neblina, chuva fraca.

Actuais 17.7ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Set 2010 às 09:17)

Nevoeiro e vento fraco de ENE.

Actuais 18.6ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## Mago (1 Set 2010 às 10:30)

Mega festival de Trovoadas por Trancoso durante a noite...há muito que não se via isto....Potentes....ruidosas...imponentes, algumas com trechos de granizo à mistura.

Vamos ver hoje.


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2010 às 12:12)

Bom dia

25,7ºC, céu nublado e trovoada ao longe.

Mínima de 17,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2010 às 12:55)

*Súbita enxurrada atingiu arredores de Seia *



> Uma súbita enxurrada varreu os arredores de Seia. A tempestade desabou, na terça-feira ao final da tarde e os trabalhos de limpeza entraram pela noite dentro.
> 
> O comandante dos bombeiros de Seia, Virgílio Borges, conta-nos que se verificaram inundações em pelo menos oito vivendas e que a situação que mais trabalho deu esteve relacionada com um riacho que vem da encosta Norte da Serra da Estrela e que transbordou para uma estrada.
> 
> ...


----------



## carlitinhos (1 Set 2010 às 13:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Súbita enxurrada atingiu arredores de Seia *



ola, 
a essa assisti eu, grande trovoada com granizo, chuva intensa e bruuuuuuuummmm com fartura.

cumprimentos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2010 às 14:19)

Boas tardes.

Poucas nuvens pela manhã,neste momento muito nublado com nuvens que não devem fazer grande moça ontem sim ,actual 26.7ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (1 Set 2010 às 15:59)

a festa esta quase quase a começar


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2010 às 16:04)

Mal posso esperar por fotografias, se puder tirar! Aqui por estas bandas não há e penso que nem vai haver nada.


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 17:52)

Desde o inicio da tarde que se fazem sentir os aguaceiros e as trovoadas, em especial no extremo norte do país.
Para já, em termos de precipitação, nenhuma das EMAs registou nada de especial.
2,9mm e 2,1mm em Montalegre e Lamas de Mouro, respectivamente, entre as 14h e as 15h utc.

Olhando para as estações do meteogalicia, e mesmo perto da fronteira, Baltar vai com 10mm acumulados. A estação do Xurés, junto a Pitões das Júnias vai com 6,8mm. 

Quanto à estação de Castro Laboreiro, referida pelo Hotspot há dias, deixou de transmitir dados às 16h. Esperemos que não tenha ido ao ar com a trovoada que por lá também se fez sentir.


Descargas eléctricas entre as 13h e as 17h utc, período no qual o distrito de Vila Real foi especialmente afectado.







Entretanto a festa continua, em Trás-os-montes.


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2010 às 18:26)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto a festa continua, em Trás-os-montes.



Se continua...






Mogadouro - 17.8 mm
Moncorvo - 7.6 mm


----------



## Serrano (1 Set 2010 às 18:35)

Máxima de 26.9ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 15.5ºC e uma noite de trovoada.


----------



## tiaguh7 (1 Set 2010 às 19:06)

desilusao por estes lados.
muitas ameaças, muito estrondo ao lado mas nem uma gota


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2010 às 19:56)

boas
dia bastante mais calmo com neblina que aguentou ate as 10h deixando o ceu limpo durante todo o dia... houve vento da parte da tarde
a minima foi de 23.6 e a maxima de 27.2ºC. 

as 2.00h da manha fui acordado pela trovoada que mesmo assim estava distante, estava nos lados do carregal mas fazia-se ouvir muito bem... 

actualmente esta ceu limpo, vislumbram-se ao longe bigornas para os lados da guarda, sigo com 23.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2010 às 20:19)

Boas tardes.

Durante a tarde o céu foi ficando limpo e continua,hoje a brisa já se sente,actual 23.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.8ºC / 30.4ºC.


----------



## rcjla (1 Set 2010 às 20:32)

Miranda do Douro com 30,2mm acumulados entre as 17-18UTC.


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 20:36)

rcjla disse:


> Miranda do Douro com 30,2mm acumulados entre as 17-18UTC.










Exacto!
Das 17h às 18h utc:
30,2mm em Miranda do Douro
13,6mm em Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bagueixe)


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2010 às 21:33)

Céu estrelado e 18,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

17,7ºC / 27,5ºC


----------



## Fil (1 Set 2010 às 21:34)

Por cá passou tudo ao lado, é o que tem as trovoadas... De madrugada caíram 0,6 mm mais 0,1 mm de tarde. Os extremos do dia foram 15,9ºC / 25,0ºC.

Neste momento céu praticamente limpo e uma temperatura de 16,8ºC.


----------



## Agreste (1 Set 2010 às 21:36)

AnDré disse:


> Exacto!
> Das 17h às 18h utc:
> 30,2mm em Miranda do Douro


 

Suponho que deve vir ai mais uma abertura de telejornal...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Set 2010 às 21:37)

Estive fora todo o dia, mas tenho o registo de 0.5mm.

Actuais 19.3ºC e 65%HR. Céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2010 às 21:38)

Nem é preciso telejornal!
http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/c...am-inundacoes-na-vila-de-mogadouro_98155.html


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2010 às 21:38)

*Tempestade de Granizo em Mogadouro*


CopyRight@filipepires29

*Chuva e granizo provocam inundações em Mogadouro*

Trovoada, chuva intensa e granizo provocaram hoje quarta-feira,, ao final da tarde, várias inundações em habitações, comércio e estabelecimentos públicos, na vila transmontana de Mogadouro, no distrito de Bragança.
Segundo o comandante dos bombeiros de Mogadouro, os pedidos de auxílio rondaram as duas dezenas, na sua maioria para bombear a água que entrou para as garagens e os estabelecimentos comerciais, devidos a problemas de drenagem. "A tromba de água durou cerca de uma hora e meia, situação que gerou algum caos nas partes baixas da vila. De momento continuamos a tentar responder as todas as solicitações. No entanto, alguns dos problemas devem levar algum tempo a resolver", acrescentou o comandante.
No terreno estão cerca de duas dezenas de homens, apoiados por cinco viaturas e motobombas.

JN


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2010 às 21:40)

Parece que foi tarde de mais ou ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2010 às 21:40)

*Chaves: tromba de água inunda casas e armazéns em Pastoria*

Uma tromba de água que caiu esta tarde na localidade de Pastoria, no concelho de Chaves, inundou casas e armazéns e arrancou uma vinha. A água começou a cair por volta das 16h30 e assim continuou durante mais uma hora, segundo contaram à Lusa os habitantes da localidade.
Os caminhos estão intransitáveis e a rede de saneamento também foi afectada, disse à Lusa o presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Pastoria, Miguel Antunes, que explicou que o incêndio que afectou a serra, no domingo, fez com que a terra ficasse mais vulnerável e fosse agora facilmente arrastada pela água. Prevendo a situação, o autarca iniciou a construção de valas, mas não foi possível evitar danos, acrescentou.
No local estão dez bombeiros voluntários de Chaves e duas viaturas. Os habitantes, com sacholas, mangueiras, pás, retroescavadoras e tractores estão a ajudar os bombeiros a retirarem a terra das habitações. Maria José Valetelhas foi a pessoa mais afectada pela tromba de água, tendo ficado com a casa completamente inundada e os electrodomésticos avariados. Também ficou sem nada no armazém onde guardava cebolas, batatas, milho e vinho, arrastados pelas águas.
“Nunca vi nada assim, parecia o fim do mundo”, descreveu, falando em “prejuízos incalculáveis”. Já o marido de Maria José, António Valetelhas, disse que quando ia a caminho de casa teve de parar o carro, dada a força da água, e continuar a pé. “Pensava que me ia afogar”, disse.

PÚBLICO


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2010 às 21:49)

DEA (tarde=cores quentes)


----------



## Veterano (1 Set 2010 às 21:57)

Bragança parece uma ilha no meio de tanta animação.

  Para a neve por vezes é igual.


----------



## Z13 (1 Set 2010 às 22:00)

Aqui por Bragança capital a tarde foi uma desilusão...

O céu prometeu, escureceu, e no final népia...

Os extremos de hoje foram: *15,2ºC  28,9ºC*


Temperatura actual: *16,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2010 às 22:49)

Boas,céu limpo e sentir-se já algum fresco na rua para varrer o calor que anda cá por casa ,actual 21.8ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (1 Set 2010 às 22:50)

Veterano disse:


> Bragança parece uma ilha no meio de tanta animação.
> 
> Para a neve por vezes é igual.



entao o que dizer de Mirandela...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2010 às 23:00)

*Enxurrada em valezim 31-08-2010*

​CopyRight@barbasbrito


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 23:23)

Reparei agora que há uma estação no WU situada na zona sul de Bragança, em Samil, que acumulou 8,6mm ao final da tarde.

Descargas registadas entre as 10h e as 21h utc.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2010 às 23:57)

* Chuva intensa provoca inundações em Bragança e Chaves*



> Trovoada, chuva intensa e granizo provocaram hoje ao final da tarde várias inundações em habitações, comércio e armazéns, em Mogadouro (Bragança) e em Pastoria (Chaves).
> 
> Trovoada, chuva intensa e granizo provocaram hoje, ao final da tarde, várias inundações em habitações, comércio e estabelecimentos públicos, na vila trasmontana de Mogadouro, no distrito de Bragança.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2010 às 08:45)

manhã fresca, de neblina.

Actuais 15.7ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2010 às 09:09)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 16,0ºC.

Mínima de 12,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2010 às 09:28)

Muito nevoeiro e algum vento de SW.

Actuais 16.7ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2010 às 11:37)

Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas e neblina. Vento fraco de SW na  casa dos 10km/h.

Actuais 19.7ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2010 às 12:49)

Céu parcialmente nublado, com o céu a limpar e o sol a aparecer. Vento fraco a moderado de SW com rajadas na casa dos 15 a 20km/h.

Actuais 22.6ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2010 às 18:01)

Ceu parcialmente nublado por cumulus raditus e vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Set 2010 às 20:01)

por aqui foi uma manha de um denso nevoeiro com alguns choviscos, e assim se manteve toda a manha ficando o ceu limpo a partir das 13h... nao houve vento durate o dia... 
a minima de hoje foi de 18.4ºC e uma maxima de 27.2ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento, ceu limpo e com 22.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2010 às 20:12)

Manhã de céu nublado e neblinas com vento fraco de SW. Da parte da tarde no que toca ao vento foi semelhante à manhã, só que com céu limpo que foi preenchendo-se de algumas cumulus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2010 às 20:50)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e com aumento da temperatura máxima.

Neste momento já vai correndo alguma brisa ,actual 25.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.5ºC / 34.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2010 às 21:11)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 19.7ºc e 68%HR.


----------



## Z13 (2 Set 2010 às 21:36)

Por aqui céu limpo e ainda quente... *22ºC* actualmente.


Os extremos de hoje ficaram em: *11,5ºC  31ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2010 às 22:00)

Céu limpo e vento fraco mas fresco de sudoeste.

Actuais 18.0ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2010 às 23:15)

Ligeira brisa com 22.7ºC.


----------



## Fil (3 Set 2010 às 00:11)

Boas, neste momento 19,3ºC e céu limpo. Mínima de 13,8ºC e máxima de 26,8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2010 às 00:14)

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu limpo sem vento, formam-se bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio, penso que a neblina voltara de manha... estou com uns frescos 18.2ºC...


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Set 2010 às 01:48)

Por aqui a madrugada segue com céu limpo, vento fraco e *16.7ºC*.

Os extremos de ontem foram:

T. Máx. *28.4ºC*.

T. Mín. *14.3ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (3 Set 2010 às 07:20)

Manha de ceu limpo e vento fraco de nordeste.

actuais 13.9¤C 93%Hr.


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2010 às 09:40)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e 20,6ºC.

Mínima de 15,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2010 às 22:47)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e algum calor de tarde...

Neste momento vento fraco e ambiente na rua ainda morno,actual 25.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 20.3ºC / 34.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2010 às 22:53)

por aqui amanheceu com ceu limpo e com neblina sobre o rio que se dissipou logo nas primeiras horas da manha. De tarde foi semelhante, so no vento soprou fraco de oeste... 
a minima foi de 15.5ºC e uma maxima de 29.3ºC 

actalmente esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo, uma brisa fresca e ligeira e sigo com 22.4ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Set 2010 às 22:58)

Céu limpo e *21,9ºC*

Extremos do dia: *11,9ºC  32,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2010 às 23:47)

Tudo calmo e com 24.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2010 às 00:58)

tudo calmo, sem vento, um nevoeiro cerrado e com a temperatura 
estatica há horas nos 22.4ºC


----------



## Fil (4 Set 2010 às 01:56)

Boas, dia quente com máxima de 28,0ºC e mínima de 15,8ºC. Neste momento céu limpo e 19,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2010 às 11:18)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 26,3ºC.

16,1ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2010 às 15:48)

Boas tardes.

Manhã com céu limpo e pouco bafo...

Neste momento nuvens altas e vento fraco,ambiente quente com 34.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2010 às 17:11)

boas 
por estes lados o dia chegou com nevoeiro que se dissipou nas primeiras horas do dia... deixando o ceu nublado por nuvens altas, o vento começou a soprar fraco da parte da tarde... 
a minima de hoge foi 18.7ºC e a maxima de 30.1ºC 

acuais: ceu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e com 28.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2010 às 18:49)

Nuvens altas e com 32.0ºC 

Temperaturas de hoje 20.1ºC / 34.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2010 às 20:28)

Algumas nuvens altas e 27,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

16,1ºC / 31,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2010 às 22:06)

Boas,vento muito fraco e ambiente na rua ainda quente,actual 25.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2010 às 23:40)

Tudo calmo com 24.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Set 2010 às 01:34)

esta tudo calmo, sem vento, nevoeiro e com 19.4ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2010 às 11:17)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e 24,9ºC.

Mínima de 15,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2010 às 12:50)

Bons dias.

Nuvens altas e vento de S/SW,actual 29.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2010 às 15:06)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco,ambiente já mais quente com 32.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2010 às 17:32)

Nuvens altas e vento moderado de SW/W,actual 33.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.2ºC / 34.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Set 2010 às 21:15)

boas 
por estes lados o dia chegou com nevoeiro que levantou por volta das 10.30h 
deixando o ceu nublado por nuvens altas. o vento soprou fraco a moderado de oeste durante a tarde... 
a minima foi de 18.1ºC e a maxima de 27.7ºC 

actualmente o ceu continua nublado por nuvens altas, o vento agora esta fraco e fresco e humido de SW... humidade esta nos 60% com uma temperatura de 22.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2010 às 22:06)

Boas,por aqui já sentir-se o ambiente mais fresco com seguimento para os próximos,já não era sem tempo ,actual 23.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2010 às 22:28)

Por agora 22,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

15,9ºC / 30,7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2010 às 00:18)

noite calma por estes lados, ceu encoberto por neblina, sem vento 
e com 20.8ºC


----------



## I_Pereira (6 Set 2010 às 00:57)

Um pouco atrasado, mas estive sem net nestes últimos dias que estive na aldeia (Beira Alta, perto de Coja).
A tarde de dia 31, trovoada mesmo em cima mas sem conseguir nenhuma foto, além da tarde queimada por outros compromissos que não deixaram acompanhar bem a trovoada doh
Quanto noite de 31 para dia 1, foi um dejá vu de 26 de Agosto de 2007, com a trovoada a passar no lado oposto da Serra da Estrela e do Açor, um espectáculo apesar da maioria silenciosa ;D Soube mesmo bem depois de um enorme jejum e de uma grande perdida já este ano ;D 
Fotos com fartura mas que vão dar algum trabalho, fica esta amostra :P


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Set 2010 às 01:43)

Boa foto I_Pereira! 

Por aqui sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e *16.5ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2010 às 07:31)

noite calma de ceu encoberto por neblina... 
actuais: ceu encoberto, sem vento e com 19.0ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2010 às 11:41)

Nuvens altas e 22,2ºC.

Mínima de 15,6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Set 2010 às 17:10)

Céu muito nublado e *23.1ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2010 às 18:24)

Boas pessoal do Interior Norte, estou de volta a Bragança

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco

Estão 18ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2010 às 19:35)

Chuva e 19,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

15,6ºC / 25,0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2010 às 20:22)

dia de ceu muito nublado, esteve temporariamente pouco nublado da parte da manha, o vento soprou fraco durate toda a tarde e inicio de noite... 
comecou a chover por volta das 19h, chuva fraca mas intensa... 
a minima foi de 19.0ºC e uma maxima de 27.7ºC 

actuais: chuva fraca mas itensa, vento fraco e com 19.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2010 às 20:52)

Boas noites .

Finalmente um fim de tarde e noite com uma temperatura agradável ,hoje sim,já há fresco .

Céu limpo e nuvens baixas a W/NW,vento moderado de W,actual 21.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.3ºC / 30.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Set 2010 às 21:17)

Por aqui vai chuviscando com uma temperatura de *18.3ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2010 às 22:12)

Céu limpo e vento moderado,temperatura agradável  com 20.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2010 às 22:45)

a chuva parou á cerca de 1h... o ceu continua muito nublado, o vento fraco. 
sigo com 19.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (6 Set 2010 às 22:46)

MSantos disse:


> Boas pessoal do Interior Norte, estou de volta a Bragança
> 
> Por aqui vai chovendo fraco
> 
> Estão 18ºC



Bem vindo! Trouxeste a chuva???

Chuva e *14,3ºC*

Total do dia: *4,3mm*

Extremos de temperatura: *14,2ºC  24,7ºC*


----------



## jPdF (6 Set 2010 às 23:01)

Bem parece que hoje a chuva já surpreendeu...
Viseu já registou 4mm, contra os miseráveis 0.8mm que alguns modelos previam para hoje...

Actuais: 17.9ºC
Máxima: 25.9ºC
Mínima: 17.2ºC

Amanhã mais do mesmo!


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2010 às 07:27)

noite de aguaceiros e algum vento fraco... 
actualmente nao chove nao ha vento e com uma temperatura de 17.6ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2010 às 11:32)

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos e 16,4ºC.

Mínima de 13,7ºC.


----------



## dahon (7 Set 2010 às 14:13)

Boas!
Por Viseu está bastante vento com rajadas fortes, as nuvens passam a uma velocidade impressionante e a oeste avistam-se nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical. 

Cumps.


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2010 às 17:28)

Z13 disse:


> Bem vindo! Trouxeste a chuva???
> 
> Chuva e *14,3ºC*
> 
> ...



Não fui eu que trouxe a chuva, mas já tinha saudades de a ver cair

No dia de hoje aqui pelo Nordeste já caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos, neste momento o sol brilha e está algum vento


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2010 às 20:39)

Algumas nuvens e 16,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

13,7ºC / 19,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2010 às 21:30)

Boa Noite!

Dia passado pelo Alto Douro Vinhateiro, onde apanhei um briol... 
Pelas voltinhas entre Celeirós do Douro e Sabrosa a temperatura oscilou entre os 17ºC-18ºC.
Alguns aguaceiros durante o dia que alternavam entre fracos a moderados.

Às 17h15, o Pinhão registava 24ºC. Temperatura essa que se manteve até ao Peso da Régua.

Ao passar por Carneiro, às 18h30, a temperatura já era de 15ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2010 às 21:41)

por estes lados o dia esteve com o ceu geralmente encoberto, tornando-se pouco nublado a partir do meio da tarde. houve alguns aguaceiros fracos da parte da manha. 
o vento soprou fraco a moderado desde as 10h ate tambem ao meio da tarde... a minima foi de 15.9ºC e uma maxima de 24.3ºC 

actuais: ceu nublado, esta uma brisa bem fresquina e sigo com 16.3ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Set 2010 às 22:29)

Céu com boas abertas, vento fraco e *14.4ºC*.

Máxima de *23.9ºC* e *5.0 mm* de precipitação registada desde as 0h.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Set 2010 às 22:31)

Hoje dei um passeio de 206km de automóvel até espanha. As condições climáticas eram sensivelmente as mesmas durante a viagem quanto à sensação térmica e estado do tempo. A temperatura era agradável com vento fraco mas fresco, alguns pingos e até chuvisco:

09h30- castelo branco (céu muito nublado, estrada molhada)
10h00- covilhã
10h30- guarda
11h00- ciudad rodrigo
11h30/16h30- la alberca, vila muito gira, no sopé da penha de frança, com vento algo fresco e chuviscos.
17h00- ciudad rodrigo
(...)
18h30- castelo branco (céu nublado)


----------



## Z13 (7 Set 2010 às 22:32)

Dia fresco, com alguns chuviscos no meio de boas abertas, e bastante vento.

Extremos de temperatura: *12,7ºC  20,2ºC
*
Temperatura actual: *13,1ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ACalado (7 Set 2010 às 22:35)

Noite fresca com 11.7ºc neste momento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2010 às 23:04)

Boas noites .

Por aqui só choveu 2 pancadas pela madrugada  e mais nada em todo o dia..

Muitas nuvens todo o dia e a ficar limpo ao fim do dia,noite de céu limpo e ventosa e fresco ,actual 15.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.4ºC / 23.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Set 2010 às 07:29)

noite calma com ceu limpo sem vento e fresca... 
o dia chegou com nevoeiro cerrado que provoca chovisco, com alguma brisa
e com 14.5ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2010 às 10:36)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 16,0ºC.


11,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Set 2010 às 16:53)

Boas Tardes!

Céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento entre os 10 e os 15 km/h.

Temperatura: *21.2ºC*.

Mínima de *12.6ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2010 às 20:21)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o dia foi de céu com muitas nuvens e muito sol com temperatura amena ,actual 19.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.2ºC / 25.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2010 às 20:46)

Céu muito nublado e 16,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

11,9ºC / 21,5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Set 2010 às 21:46)

boas

por aqui o nevoeiro de manha levantou por volta das 9h deixando o ceu limpo, que se tornou nublado por cumulos que alguns evoluiram convectivamente... o vento soprou fraco duante as primeiras horas da tarde... a minima foi de 14.2ºC e a maxima amena de 25.2ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, algumas nuvens sem vento e com 18.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2010 às 22:26)

Céu limpo e algum vento com 17.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2010 às 00:24)

tudo calmo, ceu limpo, sem vento e com 16.ºC de temperatura


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2010 às 07:30)

noite calma sem vento, o dia chega com nevoeiro e com uma temperatura de 15.2ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2010 às 13:59)

Céu limpo e 21,9ºC.

Mínima de 10,4ºC esta manhã.

Ontem, no inicio da noite, ainda choveu um pouco, o suficiente para molhar o chão.


----------



## rcjla (9 Set 2010 às 15:57)

Lamas de Mouro esta noite já baixou dos 5ºC


----------



## zenuno (9 Set 2010 às 16:34)

rcjla disse:


> Lamas de Mouro esta noite já baixou dos 5ºC


Isso é bom sinal, não é? Quer dizer que não tarda nada está tudo coberto de neve do rio Minho até ao Tejo, não é? Por favor alguém me dê uma boa noticia, quero castanhas assadas e chás ao fim da tarde e mantas de lã e sobretudos fora do armário. Aqui por Coimbra nota-se os fins de tarde, mesmo pôr do Sol, com umas cores a puxar para o outonal, mas se calhar é só wishfull thinking...


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2010 às 18:10)

zenuno disse:


> Isso é bom sinal, não é? Quer dizer que não tarda nada está tudo coberto de neve do rio Minho até ao Tejo, não é? Por favor alguém me dê uma boa noticia, quero castanhas assadas e chás ao fim da tarde e mantas de lã e sobretudos fora do armário. Aqui por Coimbra nota-se os fins de tarde, mesmo pôr do Sol, com umas cores a puxar para o outonal, mas se calhar é só wishfull thinking...



Deve ser só isso  

É que estamos ainda só no início de Setembro, normalmente o 3º mês mais quente do ano. As folhas secas que aparecem agora em alguns tipos de árvores devem-se, provavelmente, a alguma doença ou à falta de água. O Verão vai muito quente e seco, o que deve estar a ser complicado para a maior parte das plantas.


----------



## Serrano (9 Set 2010 às 19:05)

23 graus no Sarzedo, com uma máxima de 25.8ºC e uma mínima de 11ºC.


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2010 às 19:33)

zenuno,pensa que ainda estamos em inicio de Setembro,e no nosso pais costuma ser um mês quente,até Outubro pode haver calor...Assim já estas preparado para o que possa vir ai..E o frio quando chegar,vai saber ainda melhor!Depois de tanto calor...
Esperar que em Setembro chegue frio,é muito cedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2010 às 20:41)

Boas noites.

Hoje já foi um dia de céu limpo e com ambiente mais quente,actual 22.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.0ºC / 30.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2010 às 20:57)

o nevoeiro da manha levantou por volta das 10h como de custume deixando o ceu limpo durante todo o dia... o vento soprou de oeste nas primeiras horas da tarde.
a minima foi de 14.6ºC e uma maxima de 27.2ºC 

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e com 20.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2010 às 22:48)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 22.7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Set 2010 às 23:05)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *17.5ºC*.

Mínima de *12.4ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Set 2010 às 07:31)

noite calma por estes lados, sem vento e fresca 
o dia chega com ceu limpo, sem vento e com 14.6ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2010 às 10:26)

Bom dia


Algumas nuvens altas e 18,8ºC.

Mínima de 13,6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Set 2010 às 16:06)

Tive uma mínima de *9,5ºC* por aqui...


Neste momento 29ºC e céu limpo. É verão!


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Set 2010 às 17:01)

Boas Tardes!

Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta e *30.0ºC*.

Mínima de *15.3ºC*.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Set 2010 às 20:09)

O céu mantém a nebulosidade e o vento sopra fraco.





Temperatura: *24.8ºC*.


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2010 às 20:17)

ac_cernax disse:


>





Por aqui o céu está um pouco mais limpo. 23,9ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje:

13,6ºC / 27,6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Set 2010 às 23:45)

por aqui o dia foi quente e de sol e alguma neblusidade durante a tarde. 
nao houve vento durante todo o dia... 
a minima foi de 14.3ºc e uma maxima de 31.1ºC

actuais, ceu limpo, vento ausente e com 21.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Set 2010 às 06:48)

por aqui a noite foi calma, ceu nublado e sem vento. 
o dia chega com ceu nublado, sem vento e com 15.8ºC de certo a minima de hoge...


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Set 2010 às 07:15)

Bom dia e Bom FDS!

Por aqui o céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade alta, o vento sopra fraco e estão *17.0ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2010 às 08:38)

Bons dias.

Depois de uma semanita bem passada em Armação de Pêra eis que volto e tenho uma manhã amena e com alguma nebulosidade de nível elevado.

Nos últimos dias segundo meu avô o tempo esteve agradável, com bastante calor nos dias 3 e 4, dia 5 começou a encobrir e algum vento. Depois, 6 e 7 deste mês não tiveram muita chuva(6.7mm), mas que chegasse para a acalmar o calor, com vento forte com rajadas(máxima de 49.7km/h) e noites frescotas(mínima de 10.5ºC). Entre o dia 8 e dia 8 o tempo foi rodando entre céu nublado, algum sol e de novo nuvens altas, ventos fracos a moderados e algum calor.


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2010 às 11:22)

Bom dia

Alguns cirrus e 24,0ºC.

Mínima de 12,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2010 às 11:39)

Céu quase limpo e vento fraco de Sw na casa dos 5km/H e 26.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2010 às 14:04)

Céu limpo, tempo quente e seco com vento fraco a moderado de SW, na casa dos 10/15km/h com rajaditas superiores.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2010 às 15:44)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui um dia igual de ontem ...céu limpo e vento fraco e ambiente quente durante a tarde,actual 33.6ºC.

Temperaturas de ontem 18.6ºC / 33.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2010 às 18:00)

Vento fraco e muito ,actual 33.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2010 às 19:32)

Vento fraco e 30.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.7ºC / 34.0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2010 às 19:44)

Boas Tardes!! 

Mais uma dia de viagem por terras do Alto Douro para chegar ao meu destino: Pinhão.

Durante a viagem, fui verificando as temperaturas (medido por um termómetro do carro).
Ficam alguns registos: Ida
- Gaia (7h00): 16ºC               
- Valongo (7h25): 14ºC
- Amarante (8h00): 17ºC
- Quintela (8h25): 14ºC
- Gestaçô (8h30): 18ºC
- Mesão Frio (8h45): 19ºC
- Peso da Régua (9h05): 20ºC
- Pinhão (9h45): 19ºC

Volta:
- Pinhão (16h55): 36ºC
- Peso da Régua (17h25): 34ºC
- Mesão Frio (17h45): 31ºC
- Gestaçô (18h00): 28ºC
- Quintela (18h05): 25ºC
- Amarante (18h20): 31ºC
- Valongo (18h45): 27ºC
- Gaia (19h00): 24ºC

*(Os horários não coincidem, visto que a ida para o Pinhão fomos mais lentos devido ao excesso de mercadoria)


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2010 às 20:20)

Céu limpo, apenas com algumas nuvens a Oeste de carácter alto e vento fraco de NE.

Actual 25.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2010 às 21:29)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2010 às 22:02)

Vento nulo e com uma temperatura ainda morna,actual 25.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2010 às 22:43)

Céu limpo com vento fraco de SE. Noite já agradável.

Actuais 19.7ºC e 54%HR.

(Já agora, a mínima de hoje foi de 15.5ºC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2010 às 22:58)

Noite quente com 24.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2010 às 08:42)

Manhã agradável de céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado de NE com 20.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2010 às 10:09)

Céu maioritariamente nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado com rajadas de NE.

Mínima de 16.8ºC com actual de 22.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2010 às 11:01)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e 23,2ºC.

Mínima de 18,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2010 às 11:35)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo e vento moderado de E,actual 28.5ºC.


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2010 às 19:29)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo e uma temperatura de 24,4ºC. A mínima foi de 17,7ºC e a máxima de 26,9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Set 2010 às 19:46)

boas

por gouveia o dia esteve com ceu nublado por nuvens altas, o vento soprou moderado durante a tarde... 
as temperauras estiveram entre os 15ºC de minima e uns 32ºC de maxima... 

ja estou sem santa comba dão ode esta nublado por nuvens altas, nao ha vento e esta quente com uma actual de 28.7ºC

agora disponho de informação das temperaturas e do estado do tempo em gouveia com a ajuda de um familiar que me vai enviar os valores de la pelo menos uma vez por dia...


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2010 às 20:21)

Algumas nuvens e 24,9ºC










Extremos de hoje:

18,0ºC / 28,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2010 às 20:23)

Boas noites.

Por aqui continua o verão em total...tardes quentes e noites.

Hoje por aqui já passaram muitas nuvens altas,vento nulo e com 28.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 21.3ºC / 34.5ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2010 às 22:14)

Tarde quente e um pouco abafada com algumas nuvens altas e um vento muito agradável de NE, fraco a moderado com rajadas, que aliás se manteve desde manhã até à noite de hoje.

Actuais 26.7ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2010 às 22:18)

Boas,vento fraco e ambiente ,com 28.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2010 às 22:20)

Despeço-me por hoje com céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado de NE.

Boa noite a todos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2010 às 23:04)

Ligeira brisa de NE e 27.2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (12 Set 2010 às 23:09)

Dan disse:


> Algumas nuvens e 24,9ºC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotos fantásticas.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Set 2010 às 23:45)

Por aqui está uma noite de Verão.

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *26.2ºC*.

Máxima de *32.0ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (12 Set 2010 às 23:56)

Por aqui passou mais um dia de verão...


Extremos de temperatura: *12,4ºC  30,3ºC*

Temperatura actual: *17,4ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2010 às 00:41)

noite quente por aqui com uma actual de 25.5ºC, vento moderado de NW e ceu limpo


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2010 às 07:25)

noite ventosa por estes lados a soprar moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes...
actuais: ceu limpo, vento moderado e com 20.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2010 às 08:43)

Madrugada e manhã bem ventosas com vento moderado a forte em rajadas de NE/E, a lembrara um daquelas maravilhosas manhãs anticiclónicas de Verão...

Actual 19.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2010 às 09:53)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 19,4ºC.

15,2ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2010 às 09:54)

Veio agora uma rajada de vento que me surpreendeu... ate agora, rajada maxima de 45.8km/h.


----------



## Weatherman (13 Set 2010 às 11:58)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado com a temperatura nos 27.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2010 às 14:00)

Por Vila chã de sá, ceu limpo e vento fraco, depois de uma manhã bem ventosa, actual 30.1°C.


----------



## Serrano (13 Set 2010 às 14:53)

30 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Set 2010 às 15:57)

Boas Tardes!

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *32ºC*

Mínima de *21.0ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2010 às 17:13)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco de ENE. Ambiente quente e um pouco abafado.


----------



## Weatherman (13 Set 2010 às 17:54)

Céu limpo 
Temperatura nos 33.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2010 às 18:13)

Céu limpo e vento quase nulo de SE. Actual 29.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2010 às 20:07)

Boas noites.

Mais um dia de verão com o céu limpo e muito ,actual 28.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.6ºC / 34.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2010 às 20:53)

Noite ainda bem quentita com um vento já a despontar fraco de NE.

Actuais 26.8ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## Z13 (13 Set 2010 às 21:52)

Mais um dia solarengo, ao jeito de quem gosta de calor...

Extremos de temperatura: *14,4ºC  32,2ºC*


Neste momento vento fraco e *19,5ºC* com *45%* de HR


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2010 às 22:30)

Céu limpo e 23,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

15,2ºC / 29,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2010 às 22:48)

Vento muito fraco e com 25.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2010 às 00:02)

boas
por aqui o dia esteve com ceu limpo, o vento soporu moderado ate ao meio da manha. depois disso nao houve vento durante o resto do dia. 
a minima foi de 18.7ºCºC e a maxima de 33.1ºC 
actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo, sem vento e com 22.4ºC


em gouveia: 
esteve com uma maxima de 32ºC e uma minima de 18ºC
actual: 23ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2010 às 07:29)

noite calma por estes lados... 
a manha veio com ceu limpo e vento fraco, sigo com 20.0ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2010 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 18,8ºC.

Mínima de 14,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2010 às 12:49)

Bons dias.

Tudo igual ,verão,verão e mais verão ,actual 32.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (14 Set 2010 às 13:57)

Está quentinho por estes lados, 33 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2010 às 14:19)

Já com nuvens altas e ,actual 34.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2010 às 19:03)

Boas tardes .

Espero bem que hoje tenha sido o ultimo dia mais quente para este ano,já chega de sofrimento ,já são muitas semanas seguidas de .

Tarde com muitas nuvens altas e vento fraco com muito ,actual 33.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 20.1ºC / 35.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2010 às 19:36)

Céu limpo e vento nulo,actual 30.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2010 às 20:31)

Céu com nuvens médias e altas e vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 28.6ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2010 às 21:18)

Algumas nuvens altas e 26,1ºc.

Extremos de hoje:

14,5ºC / 31ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2010 às 21:39)

Dia quente e abafado com vento fraco de NE, moderado da parte da tarde e muitas nuvens altas e médias e algumas cumulus muito pouco desenvolvidas da parte da tarde.

Noite quente ainda, com mais ou menos 26ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2010 às 22:08)

boas

por aui o dia esteve com ceu limpo da parte da manha, tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas da parte da tarde... 
houve algum vento fraco da parte de manha... 
a minima e de 15.5ºC e uma maxima de 33.8ºC 

actual: ceu limpo, sem vento e com 24.5ºC 

gouveia: 
minima de 17ºC e maxima de 34ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2010 às 22:18)

Vento muito fraco e ambiente ,actual 27.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Set 2010 às 22:33)

Mais um dia de muito calor.... com temperaturas entre os *10,6ºC* e os *32,9ºC*


Neste momento ainda *19,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2010 às 22:53)

Com as nuvens altas a chegar,está visto que vai ser uma noite abafada e ,actual 27.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2010 às 00:32)

tudo calmo, nada se mexe la fora e o ceu começa a ficar muito nublado por nuvens altas, e com uma actual de 22.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2010 às 07:33)

boas

por estes lados a noite foi calma, sem vento e com ceu nublado. 
o dia chega com ceu pouco nublado e comk 20.3.ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2010 às 14:23)

Boas tardes .

Finalmente o tal desejado,ar fresco,é coisa que não há muito tempo por estas bandas .

Pela manhã ainda algum sol,mas depressa começou a ficar nublado por nuvens altas até ficar encoberto,a partir das 12 h a temperatura começou a baixar e vento moderado de W ,actual 25.5ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Set 2010 às 15:03)

Por Vila Real, dia cinzento, temperatura mais baixa do que aquela que temos tido... mas para já não chove!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2010 às 15:07)

Manhã de algumas nuvens altas, aumentando gradualmente a nebolusidade média e baixa, estando agora o céu nublado e homogéneo, vento fraco e tempo ameno.

Actuais 23.8ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Set 2010 às 15:31)

Depois de uma manhã algo ventosa, a tarde segue praticamente sem vento.
O céu está muito nublado sem abertas e por vezes caem umas pingas dispersas. A temperatura está nos *21.5ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2010 às 15:35)

Agora volta a despertar ainda que muito fraco o vento de SW, que já não soprava desde o meio da manhã. Entretanto vai pingando bem grosso, água fresca...


----------



## Weatherman (15 Set 2010 às 15:52)

Chuva fraca e a temperatura nos 22,0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2010 às 17:24)

Céu nublado por nuvens médias e o sol a espreitar, vento de novo nulo e queda de pressão moderada.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Set 2010 às 17:37)

Em Vila Real já chuvisca.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2010 às 18:44)

Céu a diminuir gradualmente de nebulosidade e temperatura e pressão em queda.

Actuais 21.8ºc e 1018hpa.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2010 às 19:52)

Céu nublado por nuvens médias e altas, mas essencialmente de novo por baixas em especial stratocumulus e nimbostratus.

Actuais 21.5ºc e 66%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2010 às 20:39)

Boas noites .

Tarde muito nublado com alguns pingos pelo meio e já com ambiente mais fresco ...

Menos nublado agora e vento fraco,actual 22.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 21.2ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2010 às 20:45)

Céu maioritariamente nublado por nuvens altas e baixas, vento fraco de NE. Pressão em queda, agora nos 1017hPa.

Actuais 20.7ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2010 às 20:50)

boas 

por aqui o dia esteve com ceu nublado por nuvens altas ate aomeio da manha, tornando-se encoberto. cairam umas pingas grossas mas dispersas por volta da 15:20h. 
nao houve vento durate todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 19.7ºC e a maxima de 24.8ºC 
actualmente o ceu ja esta com menos nuvens, sem vento e com 21.3ºC 

gouveia: 
minima de 15.7ºC e uma maxima de 23.5ºC 
actual: 19.9ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2010 às 21:27)

Céu nublado e 23,4ºC


Extremos de hoje:

16,5ºC / 30,2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2010 às 21:59)

Céu parcialmente nublado por altocumulus, vento fraco de SE. Pressão estável aos 1016hPa, temperatura em grande queda, tendo já sido batida a mínima de 19.2ºC da manhã de hoje.

Actuais 18.2ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## Z13 (15 Set 2010 às 22:00)

Dia parcialmente nublado com alguns chuviscos agora ao final.

Extremos de temperatura: *14,8ºC  30,5ºC*

Neste momento *21,1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2010 às 00:29)

por aqui esta a por-se nevoeiro juntamente com um vento fraco que começou a soprar a coisa de meia hora sigo com 20.1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Set 2010 às 02:07)

A máxima esta Quarta-feira foi de apenas *23.7ºC*.

Por agora *17.5ºC*, algum nevoeiro e vento nulo.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Set 2010 às 03:01)

Por aqui já chove bem, desde as 2h!


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2010 às 07:31)

noite calma por estes lados, com nevoeiro ou neblina. houve sempre uma brisa ligeira... 
o dia chega encoberti com neblina e tambem com a bisa frescã
com uma actual de 19.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2010 às 07:50)

Céu nublado e nevoeiro.

Actuais 17.0ºc e 88%Hr.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2010 às 18:56)

Céu quase limpo com algumas formações entre N e SE. Pressão em queda, actualmente nos 1011hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2010 às 19:42)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu está a ficar com bom aspecto ...

Pela noite ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros fortes,mas de pouca duração que ainda deu para acordar,muitas nuvens durante o dia e vento fraco,actual 25.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.4ºC / 27.9ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2010 às 19:56)

Muito vento e muito escuro a E,actual 23.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2010 às 20:07)

Cada vez mais nuvens a SE e E, vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 20:08)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Muito vento e muito escuro a E,actual 23.8ºC.



Pois é, está tudo em Espanha e penso que vá para NE. A festa está a acabar.


----------



## ACalado (16 Set 2010 às 20:16)

Por aqui não se passou nada, uma verdadeira desilusão, deu para tirar umas fotos 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Set 2010 às 20:22)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui não se passou nada, uma verdadeira desilusão, deu para tirar umas fotos



Ainda tiveste o privilégio de observar essas formações, penso que seja já muito bom a avaliar sobretudo pela 1ª foto, interessante...
Já eu só a grande distância e era pedir muito!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2010 às 20:25)

Foi tudo para a extremadura espanhola,é visivél os clarões ,actual 22.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2010 às 21:02)

boas 
por aqui o dia foi de neblina ate ao meio dia, deixando o ceu nublado. 
nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 18.1ºC e uma maxima de 28.2ºC 

actualmente na minha zona o ceu esta limpo, mas para o lado da serra da estrela ve-se claroes, o vento sopra fraco e sigo com 19.8ºC.

em gouveia: 
minima de 16.8ºC e maxima de 26.4ºC 
actuais: 21.1ºCºC ceu muito nublado


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2010 às 21:14)

Céu com mais nuvens altas, das bigornas das células a SE e E. Vento fraco de NE e pressão estável aos 1013hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2010 às 21:51)

Céu complectamente nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de E.

Actuais 19.2ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2010 às 21:56)

Tudo calmo com algumas nuvens,actual 21.3ºC.


----------



## Fil (16 Set 2010 às 22:14)

Boas, por aqui ainda não caiu nada, apenas uns pingos ontem. Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens e temperatura de 19,2ºC.

Os extremos de hoje foram 17,3ºC / 24,2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2010 às 22:55)

por estes lados tambem esta tudo calmo, agora sem vento, ceu com algumas nuvens altas e a temperatura estatica nos 19.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2010 às 07:28)

noite calma com ceu limpo tornado-se encobero por neblina e um nevoeiro cerrado. 
actuais: nevoeiro intenso, um vento muito fraco efresco e com uma temperatura de 16.5ºC


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2010 às 07:41)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 15,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2010 às 08:08)

15,6ºC e chove agora com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2010 às 08:29)

O Norte e o Sul começam o dia em festa.


----------



## Z13 (17 Set 2010 às 11:04)

Booooooommmmmmm dia! 


Finalmente a chuvinha apareceu!!!  

Desde as 6h30 da manhã já recolhi *21mm*

Bem bom!

*14,8ºC* actuais


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2010 às 12:32)

Z13 disse:


> Finalmente a chuvinha apareceu!!!



O IPB vai com 30mm acumulados hoje. 
Muito bom!

Em Mirandela, o aerodromo vai com 18mm acumulados hoje. E ainda chove por lá.


----------



## tiaguh7 (17 Set 2010 às 13:02)

esta manha parece que o nordeste transmontano foi finalmente presenteado com a bela da chuvinha
e que falta que ela faz...
neste momento continua a chuva mas de modo fraco


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Set 2010 às 14:06)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui bons desenvolvimentos já se vão vendo.











​

Temperatura actual: *23.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2010 às 14:10)

Céu muito nublado e 17,4ºC.

Afinal a mínima acabou por ficar em 14,8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (17 Set 2010 às 14:11)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 21.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Set 2010 às 14:40)

Mais uma...





Temperatura: *22.5ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2010 às 15:49)

O ImapWeather assina agora descargas eléctricas a sudoeste de Castelo Branco ...


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2010 às 18:39)

Céu nublado e 18,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

14,8ºC / 20,0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (17 Set 2010 às 19:07)

Por Viseu nem uma pinga, uma rajada por mais modesta que seja, um relâmpago, um trovão, um comulunimbus à espreita, nada...

Só neblina de manhã e festa de arromba a passar a km´s daqui.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2010 às 19:30)

boas 
por aqui o nevoeiro levantou por volta do meio dia, deixando o ceu nublado por formaçoes convectivas mas é só ver passar ao lado  as senhoras trovoadas nao querem nada com a malta daqui. 
nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 15.6ºC e a maxima de 27.6ºC 

actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e com 22.6ºC

gouveia: 
minima de 12.4ºC e maxima de 24.3ºC 
actuais: ceu encoberto, 22.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (17 Set 2010 às 20:45)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e cumulus, vento fraco de NE e temperatura na casa dos 16ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (17 Set 2010 às 21:47)

Boas, nao sei de onde veio esta chuva agora, uma vez que no satelite nao indica nada, mas o certo e' que ha cerca de uma hora que começou a chover e mantem-se, ora de forma fraca, ora de uma forma mais moderada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2010 às 22:50)

Boas noites.

Manhã com céu limpo com aumento das nuvens com o passar das horas...

Tarde muito nublado com muitas cortinas de agua em volta da cidade,uma delas só apanhou a parte sul da cidade pelo meio da tarde,andava pela cidade em serviço,pelo fim do dia então já choveu bem durante uma hora sempre certinha ,neste momento pouco nublado e vento fraco,actual 19.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.3ºC / 27.4ºC.

Com o ambiente mais fresco destes ultimos dias a temperatura da casa já estabilizou .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2010 às 23:53)

Céu já limpo e vento fraco,actual 18.6ºC.


----------



## Fil (18 Set 2010 às 02:22)

Boas, dia fresco com bastante chuva pela manhã, 19,2 mm na minha estação. A mínima foi de 14,1ºC e a máxima de 17,7ºC.

Neste momento 14,1ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Set 2010 às 07:48)

Manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco de E.

Actuais 13.3ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Set 2010 às 10:02)

Céu parcialmente nublado por _stratocumulus lenticularis_ a Norte e vento moderado com rajadas fortes de NE.


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2010 às 10:45)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 15,9ºC.

Mínima de 12,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Set 2010 às 11:27)

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NE com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Set 2010 às 12:41)

Ja alguns cumulus a crescer na zona da Serra da estrela e stratocumulus e cumulus um pouco por todo o céu. Vento moderado em rajdas de nordeste.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Set 2010 às 14:30)

Céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus e stratocumulus e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Set 2010 às 14:41)

Boas Tardes!

Muitas nuvens, mas mesmo assim o sol brilha.





Temperatura:* 23.6ºC.*


----------



## Mjhb (18 Set 2010 às 15:23)

Céu com muitas nuvens, em especial a Norte e Este, mas o sol continua a espreitar com vento fraco de S.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Set 2010 às 18:25)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco dce NE.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Set 2010 às 19:36)

Céu limpo, temperatura agradável e sem vento.


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2010 às 19:43)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 19,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

12,9ºC / 21,6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Set 2010 às 22:40)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com ceu limpo, tornando-se nublado durate a tarde. 
o vento soprou fraco da parte da manha e nas primeiras horas da tarde. 
a minima foi de 17.2ºC e uma maxima de 28.0.C 

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e com 19.9ºC


gouveia: 
minima de 14.6ºC e uma minima de 26.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2010 às 23:15)

Boas noites.

O dia foi de céu limpo pela manhã com aumento de muitas nuvens de tarde,vento fraco,actual 20.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.8ºC / 27.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2010 às 23:59)

O resto das nuvens que por aqui andavam já se sumiram ,céu limpo com vento muito fraco,actual 19.2ºC.


----------



## Fil (19 Set 2010 às 00:23)

Boas, por aqui 13,4ºC e céu limpo.

Mínima de 12,2ºC e máxima de 19,1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2010 às 09:19)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE com rajadas fracas a moderadas.


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2010 às 10:38)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e 15,9ºC.

11,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2010 às 13:39)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui tudo igual,céu limpo pela manhã e já com muitas nuvens,vento fraco e com o sol a sentir-se quente  ,actual 27,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2010 às 14:28)

Algumas nuvens com vento fraco e  27.6ºC sol muito quente.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Set 2010 às 14:46)

boas

por estes lados o dia chegou com ceu limpo... 
actualmente o ceu esta nublado por cumulos sem vento e com 27.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2010 às 17:09)

Poucas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 29.5ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2010 às 17:25)

Céu com bastante nuvens, em especial a E e N, vento fraco ou nulo de SE.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Set 2010 às 19:30)

ceu agora pouco nublado, com vento fraco de oeste. 
a minima foi de 15.1ºC e uma maxima de 31.9ºC 
e uma actual de 24.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2010 às 19:35)

Céu limpo e vento fraco com 26.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.9ºC / 29.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2010 às 19:46)

Depois de uma tarde relativamente encoberta, céu limpo e vento fraco de NW.

Actual 25.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2010 às 20:11)

O ambiente já vai refrescando 24.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2010 às 21:35)

Ambiente ameno, com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco de NE e temperatura na casa dos 20ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2010 às 22:34)

Despeço-me por hoje com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2010 às 22:57)

Tudo calmo sem vento e algumas nuvens altas,actual 20.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2010 às 00:02)

noite calma, com a lua a iluminar a noite, que esta sem vento e com uma temperatura actual de 19.3ºC


----------



## Fil (20 Set 2010 às 01:12)

Neste momento 14,9ºC e céu limpo. Extremos de hoje de 11,1ºC / 21,4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2010 às 07:26)

boas 

por aqui a noite foi calma, sem vento e com ceu limpo. 
amanheceu com algumas nuvens. 
actuais: ceu nublado por cumulos, sem vento e com 16.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (20 Set 2010 às 11:03)

*21,5ºC* e céu praticamente limpo!

Mínima de *10,2ºC*


----------



## Serrano (20 Set 2010 às 14:06)

Vão crescendo algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com 25 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2010 às 14:21)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo pela manhã com aumento das nuvens com o passar do tempo,neste momento muitas nuvens concentradas a sul ,actual 27.0ºC sol muito quente .


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2010 às 15:20)

Céu com muitas nuvens, apenas céu mais limpo e S e SW, vento moderado com rajadas em intensificação de SW.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2010 às 16:41)

A pressão tem caído quase a pique, com  actual de 1007hPa e o vento aumentando progressivamente, ainda que devagar a sua velocidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2010 às 18:30)

boas

por estes lados o ceu esteve nublado durante todo o dia, nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
a minima de hoje é de 16.0ºC e a maxima de 27.7ºC 

actualmente: ceu pouco nublado, mas com 2 grandes bigornas bem desenvolvidas 1 para os lados da serra da estrela, (tenho o conhecimento que troveja em gouveia) e a outra nos lados de Viseu, vento fraco de W, e sigo com 25.0ºC 

Gouveia: 
minima de 14.2ºC e maxima de 27.8ºC 
actuais: trovoada (distante), e uma temperatura de 25.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2010 às 18:51)

Por Chaves, já caiu uma razoável quantidade de precipitação  :


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2010 às 20:15)

A nordeste de Viseu uma célula belíssima deu para umas boas fotos. Quando tiver tempo eu posto-as...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2010 às 20:55)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens por aqui mas sem deixar pinga,mais uma vez foi toda para extremadura espanhola com muita escuridão  por lá .

Neste momento muitas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 21.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.9ºC / 27.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2010 às 21:06)

Céu totalmente nublado e vento moderado de ENE.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2010 às 22:16)

Céu a variar entre o nublado e o pouco nublado e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2010 às 22:42)

Tudo calmo com o céu muito nublado,actual 20.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2010 às 22:45)

Despeço-me por hoje com algumas nuvens a este e sul e vento fraco de sw. Temperatura na ordem dos 17,5°C.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2010 às 23:42)

noite calma por estes lados, ceu com algumas nuvens, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 18.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2010 às 07:26)

boas

por aqui a noite foi calma, sem vento e ceu limpo tornado-se encoberto por neblina. 
actuais: neblina, sem vento e com 17.2ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia


Céu muito nublado e 15,0ºC.

13,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (21 Set 2010 às 13:59)

Muitas nuvens na Covilhã, mas até agora sem precipitação, com o termómetro a assinalar 23 graus na zona baixa da cidade. 

No Sarzedo choveu durante a noite, principalmente cerca das 02 horas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2010 às 14:25)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o dia está a ser mais fresco ...

Pela manhã céu quase limpo com aumento das nuvens,hoje baixas,o sol pouco têm aparecido ,actual 23.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2010 às 18:27)

Manhã de nevoeiro e céu nublado, que limpou por volta das 11h até às 1h da tarde, altura em que a nebulosidade desta feita convectiva, voltou a ganhar terreno.

Neste momento, céu parcialmente nublado  e vento moderado de W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2010 às 19:52)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens e temperatura muito boa ...

Neste momento céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 23.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.9ºC / 26.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2010 às 20:28)

boas

por estes lados a neblina levantou por volta das 13h deixando o ceu nublado por cumulos que alguns evoluiram convectivamente, mas que nao deram em nada. houve vento fraco durante a tarde. 
a minima foi de 16.6ºC e uma maxima de 27.8ºC 

actualmente: ceu nublado, vento fraco de SW, humidade nos 40%, 
e 20.3ºc de temperatura.


----------



## Z13 (21 Set 2010 às 21:37)

Dia com céu nublado pela manhã e com boas abertas durante a tarde.

Temperatura actual de *17,0ºC*

Extremos do dia: *12,0ºC  26,0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2010 às 21:57)

Noite de luar com um céu limpinho de nuvens e vento nulo ,actual 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2010 às 23:07)

Tudo calmo com 20.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Set 2010 às 00:24)

noite calma por aqui, sem vento ceu nublado, pressao nos 1018 hPa com uma temperatura de 17.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Set 2010 às 07:34)

noite calma por estes lados, a manha chega com ceu nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento, 83% de humidade, 1016 hPa de pressao e com 14.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2010 às 14:36)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo pela manhã com aumento de nuvens altas e agora baixas,sente-se algo abafado o ambiente ,actual 27.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2010 às 16:48)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e cumulus, vento moderado a forte com rajadas de S.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2010 às 19:00)

Já dei um jeito à estação, o melhor que pude, agora a medição de vento fica só impossibilitada entre WNW e WSW, enquanto que antes media razoavelmente bem apenas entre ENE e SW e W e WNW.

A temperatura e humidade, nada posso fazer por agora quanto à inflação causada pelo sol...
------------------------------------

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e algumas stratocumulus a W e S, a progredir para Norte.

Actuais 21.5ºCe 58%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2010 às 20:13)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens por vezes encoberto e com aumento do vento de SW,neste momento muito nublado,actual 22.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.6ºC / 28.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Set 2010 às 21:01)

boas

dia de ceu muito nublado, com periodes de encoberto, o vento sopra fraco desde o meio da tarde. 
a minima foi de 14.6ºC e uma maxima de 28.7ºC

actuais: 
ceu nublado, vento fraco com algumas rajadas de W 
humidade nos 71%, 1018 hpa de pressao e uma temperatura de 19.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2010 às 21:29)

Céu muito nublado com 20.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (22 Set 2010 às 22:11)

Noite tranquila e com algum _frescor_ à mistura... *17,0ºC*


Os extremos do dia foram: *10,6ºC  25,8ºC*


Esta madrugada começa o Outono!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2010 às 23:30)

Nuvens altas com 18.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2010 às 07:29)

noite calma, com ceu nublado e algum vento fraco. 
a manha chega com ceu muito nublado, sem vento com uma temperatura de 15.4ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2010 às 12:29)

Céu muito nublado e 19,1ºC.

Mínima de 13,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Set 2010 às 18:19)

Períodos de muito nublado com vento fraco de SW, rajada máxima de 16.6km/h.

Actuais 22.5ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## Z13 (23 Set 2010 às 18:36)

Muitas núvens mas pouca acção...

Para já nem uma pinga... 

*18,5ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (23 Set 2010 às 19:45)

Céu mais nublado a Oeste, A limpar a Este, pressão em queda, actuais 1016hPa. A temperatura actual era a que ontem se registava lá por volta das 22h.

Actuais 19.6ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Set 2010 às 20:36)

A arrefecer a muito bom ritmo. Céu parcialmente nublado.

Actuais 17.8ºC(+/- ) e 65%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2010 às 20:49)

dia de ceu nublado com periodos de encoberto, nao choveu nada por estes lados, tambem o vento esteve ausente durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 14.6ºC e uma maxima de 28.7ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta pouco nublado, ve-se muito bem ao longe esta um prencipio de noite muito nitida, sem vento, humidade nos 68%
1016 de pressao e 19.8ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2010 às 20:55)

Céu muito nublado e 16,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

13,6ºC / 21,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (23 Set 2010 às 20:58)

Cada vez mais fresco e a arrefecer mais rápido...

Actuais 16.5ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2010 às 22:04)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo e com 18.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.3ºC / 23.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Set 2010 às 22:38)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de E.

Actuais 15.3ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2010 às 22:56)

tudo calmo por aqui, sem vento, ceu agora nublado, deve encobrir nos proximos minutos, esta a chegar uma parede de nuvens que me pareçe neblina... sigo com 18.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2010 às 23:15)

Vento fraco com 17.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2010 às 23:17)

anfinal nao é neblina, sao nuvens baixas e alguns cumulos bem desenvolvidos e altos  é esquesito este tempo, estao a andar com uma volocidade impressionante... continuo com 18.6ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Set 2010 às 23:44)

Boas Noites!

Céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e 16.2ºC.

Máxima de 22.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Set 2010 às 07:29)

noite calma por aqui, com ceu muito nublado,
temporariamente pouco nublado e sem vento. 

houve chuva durante a noite, pois esta a estrada molhada  
o dia chega com ceu encoberto, sem chuva nem vento, 
humidade nos 97% 1017 de pressão e 17.1ºC de tempertura


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Set 2010 às 11:12)

Bom dia!

Céu com algumas nuvens mas com boas abertas. Durante a noite aparentemente não houve precipitação pois está tudo seco.

Vento fraco e 18.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Set 2010 às 18:36)

Céu pouco nublado (apenas alguma nebulosidade alta e uns cumulos no horizonte).

Temperatura: *19.5ºC*

Máxima de *22.6ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2010 às 19:25)

Boa tarde, hoje dia foi algo fresco aqui por Bragança, já se nota que o Outono está a começar

A temperatura ronda os 16ºC e o céu tem poucas nuvens.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Set 2010 às 19:45)

boas

por aqui esteve muito nublado de manha, tronando-se pouco nublado ao decorrer do dia. o vento soprou moderado desde o meio da manha ate agora ao final da tarde. 
a minima foi de 16.5ºC e uma maxima de 25.6ºC

actualmente o ceu esta praticamente limpo, vento fraco de W, 
humidade a 54%, 1016 de pressao... sigo com 18.4ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2010 às 20:43)

Céu limpo e 15,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

13,8ºC / 20,4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Set 2010 às 22:29)

Céu com algumas nuvens, vento fraco na ordem dos 10 km/h.

Mais uma noite fresca, com a temperatura já nos *14.8ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2010 às 23:08)

Boas noites.

Nuvens altas e vento moderado  atirar já para o fresco,actual 16.2ºC.

Temperaturas de 15.0ºC / 26.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Set 2010 às 23:21)

noite calma por aqui, sem vento, ceu pouco nublado e com 15.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2010 às 08:29)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e médias em especial a E e S.

Mínima já à Outono, com 8.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2010 às 08:53)

Mínimas já bastante frescas esta manhã.






Também 3,7ºC de mínima na estação climatologia da ESA.


Por agora, céu com algumas nuvens a norte e 7,4ºC.
6,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (25 Set 2010 às 11:32)

*4,7ºC *de mínima na minha estação!

Por agora sol e *17ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2010 às 12:19)

Uma manhã amena, de algumas nuvens altas e vento fresquinho de NE, com rajada máxima de 25.6km/h.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Set 2010 às 14:51)

boas 

por estes lados o dia tem estado com ceu praticamente limpo, temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas. o vento sopra fraco desde as 11h de NE, com 1014 de pressao e com uma actual de 23.8ºC


----------



## Serrano (25 Set 2010 às 18:04)

Máxima de 21.8 graus no Sarzedo, após uma mínima de 9.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (25 Set 2010 às 22:45)

Extremos de *4,7ºC  23,2ºC*


Temperatura actual: *12,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2010 às 23:28)

Boas noites.

Algumas nuvens altas e tudo calmo,actual 18.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.5ºC / 26.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Set 2010 às 00:09)

temperaturas de hoje: 10.9ºc de minima e 24.7ºC de maxima

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu nublado sem vento
 e com uns frescos 14.5ºc


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2010 às 09:56)

Céu limpo e vento moderado a forte com rajadas de NE.

Mínima de 12.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2010 às 10:27)

Algumas nuvens e 12,4ºC.


Mínima de 7,9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Set 2010 às 12:05)

boas

ceu limpo por aqui, com vento fraco de NE, e com uma actual de 22.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2010 às 14:02)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 24.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2010 às 14:28)

Boa tarde, aqui em Bragança temos hoje um dia de bastante sol mas temperatura não muito alta

Neste momento registo 17.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2010 às 16:25)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 26.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (26 Set 2010 às 17:57)

Dia agradável de sol! Um pouco mais frio do que ontem: *4,2ºC  22,3ºC*

Neste momento *21,9ºC*


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2010 às 19:47)

Extremos de hoje:

7,9ºC / 20,0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2010 às 21:15)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, tal como durante toda a manhã e vento fraquinho de E.

Actuais 17.3ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2010 às 21:33)

Boas,céu limpo com algum vento,actual 19.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.3ºC / 26.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2010 às 22:50)

Céu quase limpo e vento fraco de ENE.

Actuais 16.1ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Set 2010 às 23:17)

boas

os extremos de hoge: 11.2ºC de minima e 26.5ºC de maxima.

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e com 16.3ºc de temperatura


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Set 2010 às 00:12)

Céu com apenas alguma nebulosidade alta.

Vento fraco e *15.5ºC*.

Máxima de *23.7ºC*.

Mínima de *10.9ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Set 2010 às 07:26)

noite calma por estes lados, o dia chega com ceu pouco nublado, por nuvens altas e alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio.
 nao ha vento e estou com 10.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2010 às 12:40)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 24.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2010 às 13:31)

Algumas nuvens altas e 18,4ºC.

 6,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2010 às 13:57)

Agora nuvens altas com algum vento,actual 25.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2010 às 14:00)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas em especial a Este e Sul com vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Mínima de 9.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (27 Set 2010 às 14:05)

Algumas nuvens altas na Covilhã, com 22.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Set 2010 às 14:25)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e *22.5ºC*.

Mínima de *9.5ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2010 às 17:04)

Céu quase limpo, apenas com algumas nuvens a Oeste, médias e baixas e vento moderado de SW, na casa dos 17km/h.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2010 às 18:07)

Céu com afloramento e desaparecimento constante de nuvens médias e altas, nomeadamente altocumulus e stratocumulus...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2010 às 18:24)

Boas tardes.

Mais um tarde de céu limpo com uma  temperatura agradavél,actual 24.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.0ºC / 26.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2010 às 19:32)

Por aqui o ambiente já vai refrescando com vento de W,actual 21.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2010 às 20:20)

Céu limpo e temperatura em forte queda, estando agora a temperatura que estava ontem estabilizada por volta das 23h.

Actuais 16.9ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2010 às 21:05)

Por aqui com actual 18.7ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2010 às 22:23)

Temperatura em queda mais desacelerada e pressão em forte subida: às 20h tinha 1012hPa, agora tenho 1015hPa.

Actuais 13.5ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## Z13 (27 Set 2010 às 22:30)

Mais um belo dia com uma boa amplitude térmica: *4,8ºC  23,0ºC*


Neste momento algum vento e *14,5ºC*


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2010 às 22:54)

Boas, por aqui tive uma mínima de 7,5ºC e máxima de 19,6ºC.

Agora estão 14,8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Set 2010 às 23:11)

dia de ceu pouco nublado, com vento fraco a soprar nas primeiras horas da tarde... com 10.0ºC de minima e 24.7ºC de maxima

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo, sem vento e com 14.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2010 às 23:12)

Céu limpo e vento fresco,actual 16.5ºC.


----------



## rcjla (27 Set 2010 às 23:40)

21UTC:

Montalegre-9,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães-8,3ºC
Penhas Douradas-10,3ºC
Pampilhosa da Serra(Fajão)-10,4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Set 2010 às 07:33)

noite calma por estes lados, o dia chega encoberto por neblina, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 14.5ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2010 às 09:41)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 11,6ºC.

7,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2010 às 10:36)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 14.5ºC.

Mínima de 8.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2010 às 12:49)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui continua tudo igual ,já com as noites frescas e com temperatura agradavél nas horas centrais do dia,actual 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2010 às 13:59)

Céu limpo e vento fraco com 25.0ºC.


Agora vou até à Sertâ e Cernache em serviço .


----------



## homem do mar (28 Set 2010 às 14:21)

ate me admira bragança ter uma minima mais alta que tomar que foi de 5.7 graus  bem fria para esta altura do ano


----------



## Serrano (28 Set 2010 às 14:22)

25 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2010 às 14:42)

homem do mar disse:


> ate me admira bragança ter uma minima mais alta que tomar que foi de 5.7 graus  bem fria para esta altura do ano



Em condições como esta os valores da temperatura mínima variam bastante mesmo na mesma cidade. Eu tive uma mínima de 7,4ºC, mas a estação da ESA, num local mais favorável à acumulação de ar frio, teve 4,0ºC e há 2 dias teve 3,2ºC.
Esta noite as inversões térmicas favoreceram os locais mais baixos. Por exemplo, Ovar/Maceda teve 7,8ºC de mínima e as Penhas Douradas 9,3ºC.

A mínima esta manhã terá sido a de Lamas de Mouro com uns 2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Set 2010 às 18:17)

boas

por aqui o dia esteve com o ceu geralmente limpo, com vento a assoprar fraco desde o meio da tarde. 
a minima foi de 13.3ºC e uma maxima de 25.3ºC 

actualmente: ceu limpo, vento fraco de W, pressao de 1017 hpa, e com 23.2ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2010 às 18:47)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,ambiente de tarde foi ,actual 24.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.6ºC / 27.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Set 2010 às 18:59)

Manhã amena graças ao nevoeiro que não deixou a temperatura descer mais e tarde de sol e vento de SW.

Actuais 22.3ºC e 33%HR.

Mínima de 12.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2010 às 19:49)

Por aqui o ambiente já vai refrescando com 21.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Set 2010 às 20:28)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N.

Actuais 18.7ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2010 às 22:04)

Boas,tudo calmo com vento fraco de W,actual 18.7ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Set 2010 às 22:04)

Dan disse:


> Em condições como esta os valores da temperatura mínima variam bastante mesmo na mesma cidade. Eu tive uma mínima de 7,4ºC, mas a estação da ESA, num local mais favorável à acumulação de ar frio, teve 4,0ºC e há 2 dias teve 3,2ºC.
> Esta noite as inversões térmicas favoreceram os locais mais baixos. Por exemplo, Ovar/Maceda teve 7,8ºC de mínima e as Penhas Douradas 9,3ºC.
> 
> A mínima esta manhã terá sido a de Lamas de Mouro com uns 2ºC.



E eu aqui num dos locais mais altos da cidade com mínima de 8,7ºC 

A máxima foi de 21,0ºC e neste momento estão 15,8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Set 2010 às 07:21)

noite calma por aqui, o dia chega com um nevoeiro cerrado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 11.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2010 às 12:40)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã muitas nuvens altas e algum fresco,neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco a prometer algum calor para a tarde ,actual 21.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2010 às 13:46)

Por aqui o ambinte vai aquecendo com 24.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2010 às 15:02)

Manhã já fresquita e tarde quente para a mínima que esteve  evento fraco a moderado de SW.

Mínima de 8.8ºC e Tº actual de +/- 23ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2010 às 18:55)

Céu com algumas nuvens a norte e a sul, sendo a norte baixas e a sul altas, muito ténues.

Actuais 21.7ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2010 às 19:38)

Boas tardes.

Tarde ,mas este estafermo nunca mais nos larga .

Céu limpo e vento fraco de W.actual 22.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.8ºC / 27.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2010 às 20:00)

Céu parcialmente nublado a N e W.

Actuais 18.7ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Set 2010 às 20:47)

voas

por aqui o nevoeiro cerrado levantou por volta da 11 horas, deixando o ceu limpo e uma temperatura agradavel, fez lembrar uma tarde de primavera... 
nao hove vento durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 11.5ºC e uma maxima de 25.0ºC.

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e com 17.5ºc


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2010 às 20:56)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 17.4ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2010 às 22:18)

Céu limpo e temperatura em queda suave.

Actuais 15.3ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Set 2010 às 23:31)

noite calma por aqui, ceu limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 16.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (29 Set 2010 às 23:40)

Mais um dia quente de final de Setembro... Aproveitemos pois está para acabar!

*15,1ºC* actuais

Extremos do dia: *6,8ºC  25,2ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (30 Set 2010 às 07:22)

Ceu nublado com vento fraco e constante de NE.

Actuais 14.5°C e 88%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Set 2010 às 07:27)

o dia chega com neblina, um pouco mais quente em relação com os dias ateriores, sem vento com uma pressao de 1020 hpa e com uma temperatura de 15.4ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2010 às 10:31)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 15,5ºC.

Mínima de 11,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2010 às 12:50)

Boas tardes.


Pela manhã céu limpo com a chegada de nuvens altas e baixas desde o meio da manhã,ambiente já vai aquecendo com vento muito fraco,actual 23.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (30 Set 2010 às 14:04)

Vai aumentando a nebulosidade na Covilhã, com 23 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2010 às 14:06)

Nuvens altas e muito sol com 25.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2010 às 19:51)

Boas noites.

Tarde ainda quentinha com algumas nuvens altas e aumento do vento,actual 19.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.1ºC / 26.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Set 2010 às 20:31)

Manhã nublada por nuvens altas e baixas, essencialmente até final da manhã e diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade ao longo do dia, com aumento da intensidade do vento de NW, com máximo de 21.6km/H, nada mais que um vento moderado.

Actuais 16.0ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Set 2010 às 20:43)

boas

por estes lados a neblina dissipou-se por volta das 9h deixando o ceu nublado por nuvens medias, passado a nuvens altas a partir do meio da tarde. 
o vento so apareceu por volta das 18h mas durou pouco tempo. 
a minima foi de 15.4ºC e uma maxima de 24.1ºC 

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento com 1019 de pressao e 16.3ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2010 às 20:49)

O vento moderado de W vai refescando hoje o ambiente mais depressa com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2010 às 21:01)

Céu pouco nublado e 15,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

11,0ºC / 21,2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (30 Set 2010 às 21:03)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SW na casa dos 7km/h.

Actuais 15.0ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## Z13 (30 Set 2010 às 22:04)

Mais um dia como o de ontem....

Temperatura actual: *13,7ºC*

Extremos do dia:

*Mín 10,2ºC*

*Máx 22,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2010 às 22:25)

Céu limpo com algum vento,actual 16.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Set 2010 às 22:50)

Noite já vai fresca com a a ser batida desde as 20h e vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 12.5ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2010 às 23:33)

O último dia do mês acaba por aqui com uma mínima de 12,0ºC e máxima de 18,9ºC.

Neste momento 13,4ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2010 às 23:51)

Os últimos dias têm sido algo aborrecidos em termos meteorológicos, não se passa nada, nem frio nem calor nem chuva... Nada, Zero, por isso tenho andado preguiçoso para participar

Por agora 13ºC aqui em Bragança e assim nos despedimos de Setembro...


----------

